# New S3 rumours



## Guest

Have you guys seen the thread on
http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/pos ... 3&Board=a3.
Near the end of the thread (after all the fighting) there's a pic of a German car mag showing the New S3 (artists impression).


----------



## Karcsi

Hmm, seems like just speculation to me again. I hope for current S3 owners sake, it is not going to look like that! Apart from the new corporate grill, it's virtually identical to a standard A3.

http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/26588/a3sportback.jpg

New artist's impression of 5-dr as well in Auto, Motor und Sport.

I now go by the premise "No news from ScoTTy means no news".


----------



## scoTTy

My news is from Audi UK. I bring UK news to the forum as early as poss but that's not to say the news won't come out in other countries first.

e.g. the manual 3.2 TT was announced by Germany whilst I had to wait to release the UK news. I'm as interested as everyone else when pictures come out, it's just I treat everything with a little sceptism until it's from a genuine source.

Thanks though Karcsi


----------



## ronin

Autocar has been saying one is on the horizon since december, they have given a date of 2005


----------



## scoTTy

It's extremely easy to guess and this is what most of the mags are full of. Then when a car actually come out they pick the most appropriate answer and say "we told you before anyone else",

Sceptical? Moi? :


----------



## sitas4

talking about 2006 now before this comes out - is this true?


----------

